# Need headwarmer/headband pattern



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I've been searching for a headband type thing to keep my ears warm. I haven't been able to find a pattern in the store or instructions on the internet. With the internet, I could be missing it. I had purchased 2 of them a few years back and I would use one of them as a pattern, but they disappeared.

I've played around with making my own pattern using fleece fabric, but am not happy with the results.

I sure hope I've described this so it will make sense.
And..............I'm hoping that someone can help me. I'd like a pattern for fleece fabric and a crocheted one would be nice, too.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

www.thegreenpepper.com

They have everything you need for sewing outdoor gear.

Including pattern #503 for ear warmers.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.p2designs.com/ShipEarwarmer.htm


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I thank both of you for the links. I will check them out.
I need something quick - it's cold here and talk of snow flurries for Monday.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I have a pattern for a double knit ear band that is really cool.

I also have made dozens from a Mccalls pattern from several years ago... of polarfleece, they're super quick, easy and useful.

dawn


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Sewsilly, can you share? Thanks.


----------



## indywahm (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been wanting to make some of these. I am so glad I found these links.


----------

